# Pride Decade



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Watched the documentary again recently and was inspired to make a cover for it. Here it is, comments please


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scotty that is amazing, your work is always great but this may be your best piece ever. Love the Wandy with the axe.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

You designed this? Seriously, this is one of the most awesome pieces of web designed artwork I have ever seen. Even the most intricate details are awesome.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow that cover is sick... Truly amazing man


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice, but wheres Fedor on the cover?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow
thats all i can say, it looks like it was done professionally

keep up the good work


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree it's mighty fine, and so is the avy. Wish he was on the paid side so we could see a sig too. :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey scotty or anyone I guess could someone help me find where to purchase this Pride Decade DVD..? Thanks in advance...


----------

